# anesthesia modifier code question



## Susanlose (Oct 18, 2010)

I'm studying to take my CPC exam.  One prep question included an anesthesiologist medically directing a CRNA for general anesthesia for open pleura biopsy.  The correct answers were 00540-QK for the medical direction and 00540-QX to indicate it is a medically directed service.  My question is:  I cannot find anywhere in the CPT 2010 anything about modifiers such as QK, QX, AA QZ.  Please help me locate this information for similar questions to come.  Thanks, Susan


----------



## denisebrenn (Oct 18, 2010)

It is a HCPCS modifier and in my HCPCS Level II code book it has a list of HCPCS modifiers on the inside of the front and back cover. Hope that helps! Good luck with your upcoming test.


----------



## preserene (Oct 18, 2010)

Hcpcs  apendixes(pages) 24 gives all the details


----------



## Susanlose (Oct 19, 2010)

*More questions on CPT coding modifiers for anesthesiology*

Thanks for your responses regarding where to find the QX and QK modifier for anesthesiology in the HCPCS Level II book.  I have the HCPCS Level II book 2010 by Carol J Buck.  I hate to say it, but I cannot find the appendix or anywhere in that book where these types of modifiers are described.  Can you be more specific as to where to find this info in the HCPCS Level II 2010 Professional Edition by Buck?  Thanks in advance, Susan


----------



## cmcgarry (Oct 19, 2010)

Susanlose said:


> Thanks for your responses regarding where to find the QX and QK modifier for anesthesiology in the HCPCS Level II book.  I have the HCPCS Level II book 2010 by Carol J Buck.  I hate to say it, but I cannot find the appendix or anywhere in that book where these types of modifiers are described.  Can you be more specific as to where to find this info in the HCPCS Level II 2010 Professional Edition by Buck?  Thanks in advance, Susan



I don't have Carol Buck's edition, and not all have the modifiers inside the front and back covers.  However, they should all be listed in Appendix A.  The general layout, no matter which publisher you get, is Appendix A = Modifiers; Appendix B = Table of Drugs; Appendix C = Medicare References (NCDs and Pub 100); Appendix D = Jurisdiction List; and Appendix E = Deleted Codes Crosswalk. (At least that's the way Ingenix and Contexo have them).

Hope this helps,


----------



## OURELVIRA (Oct 28, 2010)

I have the professinal edition for the 2010 HCPCS LEVEL II by Carol J Buck and they start on page 85.


----------



## sloewith (May 21, 2014)

*HCPCS Modifiers*

I have the 2014 edition and it's on page 23.


----------

